# How to set resolution  1280x1024@200Hz

## lightning

I have modes generated automatically with some app (don't remember the name) but highest rate for this resolution is 85Hz I used to have 200Hz under windows and was no probs with this. Monitor is classic screen (non LCD). Heard that higher refresh rate is better for eyes isn't it?

----------

## Stolz

 *lightning wrote:*   

> I have modes generated automatically with some app (don't remember the name) but highest rate for this resolution is 85Hz I used to have 200Hz under windows and was no probs with this. Monitor is classic screen (non LCD). Heard that higher refresh rate is better for eyes isn't it?

 

Of course higher refresh rates are better for your eyes but I'm afraid 200Hz is too hight for your monitor. Are you sure your monitor supports such a high refresh rate? Now I have a TFT monitor but I used to have high end CRT monitors and the best I had could only reach 120Hz, which is very impressive compared to the standard 85Hz. Check the manual of your monitor to find the max refresh rate it supports at 1280x1024.

----------

## lightning

I had for some time 200Hz in windows, but later some strange behaviour appeard (left, bottom corner had different, lighter colours). I was preparing to buy new screen and the problem disapeared somehow. Maybe I've damaged it by the high refresh rate? Is it possible?

Finally I found some publication about this screen and it says that with this resolutin max supported refresh rate is 110Hz. In "Preset Signal Timing" list the highest is 85Hz as the mentioned app recognized correctly as highest supported. So better I shall not try to make it higher and the strange behaviour probably has been caused by the too high refresh rate I set up under windows. Correct me if I not right.

Another question is if I can use the 110Hz (maximum) when in "Preset Signal Timing" the highest is 85Hz. I don't know much about the screens, I wouldn't damage mine, but also highes possible rate is important for me.

----------

## Stolz

Yes, you do can damage your monitor if you set a refresh rate higher that the max it supports. What I wonder is how you manage to set such a high refresh rate. As far as I can remember Windows detects the max refresh rate of each resolution and doesn't let you to exceed it. 

The higher resolution you set, the lower refresh rate the monitor can support. In your monitor's manual there should be a table indicating the max refresh rate for each resolution. You can also find the information searching Google. Those 110Hz probably are for a low resolution, like 640x480 or 800x600. It's more than likely that 85Hz is the max refresh rate of your monitor for a 1280x1024 resolution. Check the table and confirm it.

----------

## sparks

What make/model monitor do you have?

----------

## szczerb

110Hz is very high for 1280x1024 but on the other hand 110Hz max for 640x480 or 800x600 is really low (my good old (stuck somewhere in a closet) SyncMaster 755DF from what I remember can do at least 160Hz at 800x600).

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you set up EDID support and ACPI video support in your kernel, X will automatically pick the maximal frequency/refresh rate that your monitor will support. If you'd like to see it done, check out one of my kernel seeds.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## lightning

The monitor is Sony Trinitron Multiscan E530, I've found some datasheet here.

Pappy: I'm about to upgrade to newer kernel. I'll definiately try your seed kernel. Please just let me know the difference between standard kenerl and vanilla one. One more thing that worry me is that I've spent a lot of time reading about correct settings for my P4 Prescott and other hardware I use to get my kernel sweet. Unfortunately (such a FOOL!) I did not keep all the publications about it, don't remember all off that either. Does it mean I shall have to start lecture again to compare the settings with seed's ones or you're settings are more 'universal'?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Yes, as a matter of fact, they are more universal. 

Popular legend has it that make defconfig yields you the settings that Linus Torvalds uses for his own machines. All I can say is that if this is true, Linus is working with some pretty f&*%ed up systems.

As an outside observer, it looks like the defconfig is made to highlight new additions to the kernel...additions that in some cases, are bad, worthless, or complete slowdowns (CPU scheduling support for instance). In the case of CPU scheduling, they screwed the pooch. It's a great bit of new plumbing in the kernel without anything outside the kernel to be attached to the new plumbing.

So, I decided that it was time that make defconfig fit the real world. Since it's easier to reconfigure the kernel than to try to hack the code to create my own specific defconfig, I decided to reconfigure the kernels. 

The settings I use work in the real world for approximately ninety percent of Linux desktop users. Starting with one of my seeds, all you have to do is make sure your hardware devices are set up correctly. You don't have to worry about the piddly settings, as they are already set for a generic Linux environment. You don't have to go through all the settings to weed out the hidden nasties. That's already been done.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## lightning

I definiately must try'em!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Awesome. The latest updates to them are set up and ready for download whenever you want.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

